# Orvis - 'Original' Battenkill Reels



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I have used the Orvis Battenkill disc reels for years, own more reels/spools than I can count. They have always been flawless even on large salmon with 50-80 yard drag screaming runs.

A year or two ago I thought these were discontinued and replaced with the new bar stock / mid - large arbor designs, I bought up some 'leftovers' at a couple shops.

My latest Orvis catalog has them back as the 'original' battenkill disc - just curious if anyone knows for a fact that these are the same production as always; wondering if Orvis is getting them made in the same factory or did they go to the Far East, etc?

If memory serves the current prices are maybe a bit lower than before, certainly not any higher. Every time I was tempted to buy a 'nicer' reel I just couldn't do it since these work so well for the relatively modest price.


----------



## Basilwilliam (Jul 22, 2004)

Jeff, I am sorry to report that Orvis has moved the production of both the Original and Barstock Battenkill to the far east. As of a few months a ago there were still being made in England. You can tell by the drop in price (i think the barstock was going for like $120 now its like $90 or something). Also there is no mention of them being made in England anymore on the web-site. I am not sure if they have gone the same route with the CFO reels. It seems to me that they have dropped in price. And their Clearwater rods, you guessed it selling for about $50 less with no mention of being an American made rod any longer. They still come with a 25 year warranty, although I dont consider that the same if they just replace the rod with another cheapo. 

I personnaly would be willing to pay the extra $$ for these items to be made in either the United States or England. I will be really shocked if they have moved the CFO to the far east, being that it was there top end reel.

I am really fond of Orvis products, but refuse to buy a reel or rod that is not made in either America or England. One option is to buy used Orvis reels from Ebay. I will either do that or stick with current American made reels from Teton, Galvan, Ross, Etc.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Had a feeling that was the case Basil. 

I may reluctantly pick up a spare spool or 2 for my existing reels, with Harris also moving facilities my 1st 2 reel choices are now in question.

Sad fact is that even with the lower price Orvis' margins are probably double now, nobody can compete with China for casting and machining costs.


----------



## Basilwilliam (Jul 22, 2004)

Jeff, I have to agree things seem to be in a sad state in regards to Orvis's reel department. With earnings of $100,000,000 a year, somewhere along the line they swallowed their pride and tradition for the almighty dollar. Its really sad though that Orvis, what I consider to be the epitome of fly fishing tradition as far as gear goes, had to take this route. 

Awhile back I posted a report that Teton might be shutting down. I have now had word that they are not shutting down and seem to be doing something of a makeover for their web-site and their product line. I saw this Tioga 4wt reel on ebay and am thinking about picking one up. It is a pretty handsome reel and I know all Tetons are made in the United States. Check it out: 










I think that would be a nice reel for my St. Croix (proudly made in the US) 4wt rod. As I have mentioned a few times on this board I own a Teton Tioga 8wt reel and have received excellent customer service from Teton. Teton is also now offering a "Specialist" model that is a true large arbor, with the wider spool and everything for those prefer wide arbor reels. I saw a picture of one of those also on EBay with the same Moss Green anodized finish and thought it looked like a top notch reel.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Shutting down or not I was not able to get a hold of anyone when I needed my Tioga repaired. I ended up returning it to Cabela's and taking a hit on the price because of time. It was either keep a reel that no longer worked or get something out of it so I returned it.

I would prefer to keep my dollars in the USA myself but it's tough to beat Orvis' customer service.


----------

